# vsftpd on FreeBSD 9.2 -- make install fails with pw: no such user 'ftp'



## cweks (Nov 2, 2013)

vsftpd on FreeBSD 9.2 -- `make install` fails with pw: no such user 'ftp'.


```
root@freebsd92:/usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd # make install
===>  Installing for vsftpd-ssl-3.0.2
/usr/bin/env PKG_PREFIX=/usr/local /bin/sh /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/pkg-install vsftpd-ssl-3.0.2 PRE-INSTALL
pw: no such user `ftp'
pw: user 'ftp' already exists
Failed to add user ftp as gid 14
*** [pre-install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd.
```

`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD freebsd92.free.bsd 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Thu Sep 26 22:50:31 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

P.S. APACHE 2.4 installed / compiled just fine. So did PROFTPD, but not VSFTPD.


----------



## cweks (Nov 3, 2013)

I've issued 'vipw' and from within the file (which contains a list of users), I've deleted the line that started with ftp. Afterwards VSFTPD installed successfully.


----------

